# Awesome Handgun Rack



## shepherdbrooks (Apr 14, 2012)

Gun Safe Pistol Rack - YouTube

-----------------------------------------------------------

edit by Bruce333 - review of handgun rack, not an advertisement


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like painted press board to me. That rough finish would be a killer on a handgun's finish. :watching:


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

No, it has felt strips in the contact areas if ya look closely. Might have to make a couple.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

A lot of these handgun racks look pretty good, but most of this stuff I could make myself.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Dissapointment!! I had a totally different thought going into a thread suggesting a nice rack.:mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Haas said:


> Dissapointment!! I had a totally different thought going into a thread suggesting a nice rack.:mrgreen:


Here you go; a link to HandGunForum's Hunting forum:

Shooters Corner - Hunter's Corner at HandGunForum.net

:anim_lol:


----------

